# Mohammed appears to be the starter...for now



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2181970 




> *Popovich expects Oberto to begin the season as one of the backups to Nazr Mohammed, though he left open the possibility that his mind could be changed over the course of the preseason.*
> 
> 
> Neither Mohammed nor Oberto has much range on his jumper, and Oberto is a poor foul shooter.
> ...



Just as I suspected, Mohammed is the starter by default for now, but it could change if Mohammed doesn't show up in great shape. I haven't seen much of Oberto, but he sounds like a guy who would be best off coming off the bench because of his energy and intensity. Mohammed is a guy that has to get in the flow of the game from the beginning, so I think that Mohammed starting and Oberto and Rasho coming off the bench is the likely scenario.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

Sean Marks for starting center!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cloud786 said:


> Sean Marks for starting center!



I wouldn't be able to stand that. I screamed at the guy when he only played 8-9 minutes a game, so if he played 20 minutes a game I think I would damage my vocal chords.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I wouldn't be able to stand that. I screamed at the guy when he only played 8-9 minutes a game, so if he played 20 minutes a game I think I would damage my vocal chords.


Really? I thought Willy did pretty well last season. There's no way in hell I'd want him as the starting center, but I was pretty pleased with Mr. Wonka.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

I hope yall know i was just kidding...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Cloud786 said:


> I hope yall know i was just kidding...


Would have exiled you from the spurs board if we thought you were serious


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Would have exiled you from the spurs board if we thought you were serious


lmao i think this is a move that every one new was going to happen. narz will get boards set picks, and has some offense ability and already has been with this team for a while.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cloud786 said:


> I hope yall know i was just kidding...



Of course. 


To respond to ezealen, Sean Marks wasn't that bad actually, but he sort of reminded me of watching Ryan Bowen on the Rockets, because teams refuse to guard him, and although the guy is butt naked open for jumpers, he doesn't knock them down. Marks had some games like that, and that's frustrating. Still though, there's a pretty big gap between Marks and Rasho/Oberto/Mohammed, so in all seriousness too I wouldn't be pleased seeing Marks playing many minutes.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i like mohammed as a starter though.... its one of those things like where a guy can be an awsome starter(im not saying nazr is a one) and a poor finisher(again, not saying he's a poor one)..... but he seems to start off on a high energy and then let's someone else finish the game ie. big shot bobby.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Camaro_870 said:


> i like mohammed as a starter though.... its one of those things like where a guy can be an awsome starter(im not saying nazr is a one) and a poor finisher(again, not saying he's a poor one)..... but he seems to start off on a high energy and then let's someone else finish the game ie. big shot bobby.



Agreed. I still think Mohammed is better than what most think, so I'm hoping that he'll start and get a solid 25 minutes per game.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Position battles are always good for the teams :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd bet Oberto is the starter by midseason or sooner.


----------



## Johnny Blaze (Sep 6, 2005)

It would get my backing. Nazr showed he is more than just a capable C during the playoffs.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

So there's no chance they start Nesterovich?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Malnutritious said:


> So there's no chance they start Nesterovich?


slim to none


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Malnutritious said:


> So there's no chance they start Nesterovich?


I think there is a chance, but not a great one.


----------



## realist (Nov 6, 2005)

i like nazr as our starter, he helped us alot last season and expect him to do the same this season.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, our three Center haven't done much for us thus far. Rasho looked pretty good against Cleveland, and Mohammed hasn't looked good at any time. Oberto will be a nice energy guy, but he's not going to be the starting Center at any point IMO. His perfect role is coming off the bench. 

Pop might just have to start Mohammed and let himself get back together. I don't think Mohammed is going to gain confidence turning the ball over in garbage time.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

hey bulls fans here ihope we have a good game tonight although we will kick your *** but i say Nazr for Pike and Mallik Allen,what are u saying?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

greekbullsfan said:


> hey bulls fans here ihope we have a good game tonight although we will kick your *** but i say Nazr for Pike and Mallik Allen,what are u saying?



Add in the statue of Michael Jordan you have and we may consider it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Mohammed looked good tonight. Tonight showed why I liked him last year. He always seems to be in the right spot offensively, so guys always find him for good looks around the basket. Plus, he's just physical on both ends of the floor, and that's something he'll always have over Rasho. I was glad that Pop gave him a chance to play meaningful minutes tonight instead of letting him play garbage time.


----------

